# Cattleya lueddemanniana aquini labio solido x self



## monocotman (Mar 13, 2022)

Quite a mouthful of a description for a smallish plant flowering for the first time for me.
This arrived four years ago as a small freebie in a consignment of catts from Germany. It’s taken that long given the vagaries of my culture to produce a FS growth. It could be a seedling flowering for the first time ever.
So given that the plant is nowhere near mature, I am very impressed by the bloom. The growth is about six inches (15cm) tall and only a bit thicker than a pencil. The bloom is already 6.5 inches (16cm) across. It dwarfs the plant.
Plenty of evidence of the ‘labio solido’ but none of the aquini, but as we all know, that may appear given more time and a more mature plant. If that happens, it could be quite special, similar to the famous cultivar Centellas.





David


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 13, 2022)

Well done to coax to bloom.

As this is a selfing, the aquinii does not always passed through. But as you mentioned, it can show up on a stronger plant. Fingers crossed.

But even without it, the flower has a very nice solid red lip and really good full shape that Centellas does not.


----------



## monocotman (Mar 13, 2022)

Thanks Leslie, it would be great to see the parent to compare. This one doesn’t have the dark lip tube of centellas, but I love the contrast between the pale pink petals and dark lip and as you say, the flower already has good form.
Knowing the vendor, it would have been an import from Venezuela at some point. I’ll send a photo to him and ask about the origins of this cross.


----------



## Guldal (Mar 13, 2022)

I understand you are happy about the flower, David, even if it doesn't (yet) show all the desired features!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 13, 2022)

I think this is Centellas.


----------



## monocotman (Mar 13, 2022)

Looks like it! Stunning clone.


----------



## NEslipper (Mar 13, 2022)

Beautiful, stunning lip! I have yet to bloom any of my lueddemanniana, congrats!!


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 14, 2022)

stunning lip!


----------



## dodidoki (Mar 14, 2022)

Hello David, very nice tipo form, excellent form , lip and colours.But i think it is obviously not what you expected.Can I ask about source? I have a same labelled plant, not flowered yet.Mine is from Stauss.


----------



## dodidoki (Mar 14, 2022)

DrLeslieEe said:


> I think this is Centellas.
> 
> View attachment 32945


Thanks Leslie, mine is similar, theoretically, but not flowered yet.I think David imagined a similar a flower , too, before bud opening.


----------



## monocotman (Mar 14, 2022)

It looks like we all have plants from the same source, Max Strauss.
Mine took four years to flower but that maybe more to do with my culture. 
I agree that it doesn’t look much like the photo on his web site apart from the dark lip. However I am very pleased with this plant. There is time yet for the brush strokes to appear, on future blooming.
without seeing the parent plant of this selfing it’s difficult to know if it’s correct. It could be. The photo may be another seedling from the selfing. Leslie tells us that aquinada traits are often not passed down to progeny, even in a selfing.


----------



## GuRu (Mar 14, 2022)

@ David Great flower with good stance and shape especially for a first flowering plant. 
@ Leslie Wow, what an eye catcher !


----------



## abax (Mar 14, 2022)

I rather like David's better than the illustration from wherever...simple, nice color contrast and
an upright dorsal.


----------



## BrucherT (Mar 14, 2022)

You Catt people humble me. Pure wow.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 14, 2022)

Here’s my selfing of lueddie ‘Centellas’ labio rojo aquinii type. I named it ‘Crimson Tide’:


----------



## dodidoki (Mar 14, 2022)

Leslie, outstanding flower!!!!


----------



## dodidoki (Mar 14, 2022)

Here is the plant what we expected with David, from Strauss


----------



## monocotman (Mar 14, 2022)

Leslie, another exquisite bloom! 
Maybe the jury is still out about the parentage of my plant. 
When dodidoki flowers his we will know a bit more.


----------



## Carmella.carey (Mar 14, 2022)

The lip on this one doesn't do anything for me but it is still pretty interesting whenever a small plant flowers and the prepositions are just 
Patrick


----------



## LadySlipper (Mar 15, 2022)

Simply beautiful.


----------



## tomp (Mar 15, 2022)

Leslie 
yet another beauty in your never ending pipeline of extraordinary Cattleyas


----------



## Duck Slipper (Mar 15, 2022)

BrucherT said:


> You Catt people humble me. Pure wow.


Haha!
Me too!


----------

